# Does your skin design bother your eyes (pics)?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I love this skin pattern from decalgirl, but I ordered a solid light steel gray instead because I'm concerned that a pattern will tire/bother my eyes. For those of you with pattern skins, do they bother your eyes at all? I think this would look great with my jade green Go cover (shown below), but I restrained myself and did not order it.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Mine doesn't. It's darker though. 

I originally thought the designs would bother my eyes but I'm not sure they would. I really just focus on the screen of the Kindle and everything else seems to melt away.

It's a beautiful combo!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

AlexJouJou said:


> Mine doesn't. It's darker though.
> 
> I originally thought the designs would bother my eyes but I'm not sure they would. I really just focus on the screen of the Kindle and everything else seems to melt away.
> 
> It's a beautiful combo!


Thanks! Can you tell I love green? 

This is what I actually ordered (for now):


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

With the three different skins I have had on my Klassic Kindle (light, dark & medium), I can honestly say after 5 minutes of reading, I never noticed the skin.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I went with soft colors and a photo that I find extremely serene....so I wouldn't be distracted or bothered.  At least it's a rather cheap mistake, at the very worst.  And replaceable.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think skins are like the whole Kindle experience. Once you stop thinking about it and looking at it and comparing it to how it was when you read a DTB and actually start to just _read_, very few things will actually distract you.

I thought the same as you and bought a fairly plain mostly grey-coloured skin to begin with and I've just changed it to a busier, more colourful one and it's not giving me any problems at all. That looks like a great combo and I would definitely give it a go.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

My skin design (plum royal, see below) does not bother my eyes or distract me. BUT, sometimes it seems awfully purple. I feel immersed in purple. There are times when that is good, and times when I start thinking maybe a light blue would be a little less intense.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> My skin design (plum royal, see below) does not bother my eyes or distract me. BUT, sometimes it seems awfully purple. I feel immersed in purple. There are times when that is good, and times when I start thinking maybe a light blue would be a little less intense.


I love this skin! Is it a DG?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I had this skin on my Kindle for awhile. It bothered me when I read, so I now have a naked (sigh!) Kindle. I loved the look of the skin, but really, am actually preferring the nakedness!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I have the Lily skin on mine and I love it. Never notice it at all when I'm reading.... definately not a distraction.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

AlexJouJou said:


> I love this skin! Is it a DG?


Yes, it is DecalGirl "Plum Royal". I like it too.


----------



## bev26 (May 2, 2010)

Laurie said:


> I have the Lily skin on mine and I love it. Never notice it at all when I'm reading.... definately not a distraction.


 I was looking for a second skin to add to my decal girl order - I live in Australia and thought I may as well order two as the postage doesn't differ much by adding another - and I was having trouble choosing as there are SO many to look at, when I came across your post. Wow! The Lily skin is beautiful, so I ordered the same. I have the purple Oberon Butterfly cover and can't wait to see them together. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

bev26 said:


> I was looking for a second skin to add to my decal girl order - I live in Australia and thought I may as well order two as the postage doesn't differ much by adding another - and I was having trouble choosing as there are SO many to look at, when I came across your post. Wow! The Lily skin is beautiful, so I ordered the same. I have the purple Oberon Butterfly cover and can't wait to see them together. Thanks for the help!


It's going to look beautiful with the Oberon!!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't like bright, so my skins are more on the dark side (Oh, that didn't sound right.) I have dark burlwood and love it. I have 2 oberons (Saddle and Wine). I am going to order a RED oberon of the Dragon, but I'm trying not to spend money right now. 

Ya, so what am I doing on the Accessories forum, huh? Well, a girl can always look! 

I love the green colors though. Bright and cheery!


----------



## umama (Jan 8, 2010)

I had an almost identical combo and it worked well/looked great. My cover is a M-Edge Platform, Jade like yours. I had it paired with the Poolside skin:










I did switch to another skin recently (won a free DG on FB) - I actually picked something that I had liked all along but was worried was too busy:










And even with all that going on, the pattern just melts away when I'm reading.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

My first skin was B&W Fleur in glossy: 








I liked the design; I liked the way the keyboard sort of disappeared into the white pattern. It was not distracting to me at all until I tried reading it outdoors. I could not get past the shine from the glossy finish. It was really bad outdoors and was constantly distracting me.

After a few weeks of searching, I found Infinity:








I just got it yesterday and am in love with it. The matte finish makes it look like brushed metal. I love that it's dark but still has subtle, beautiful colors. I love the design. When I'm reading, my eyes do flash to the design a bit, but only because I'm so enamored with it and am appreciating how pretty it looks. I'm sure once I've had it a few days, I will stop looking at it and just focus on my reading.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The two DecalGirl skins that I've had ("Stand Alone" and "Library") have both been designs that I thought would be easy on my eyes and would not be distracting. I've loved them both, and have found that reading with a beautiful skin makes the Kindle experience even better than it was when my Kindle was naked.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

freelantzer said:


>


That's REALLY nice! I don't think I've seen that one before.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

umama said:


> I did switch to another skin recently (won a free DG on FB) - I actually picked something that I had liked all along but was worried was too busy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, that DID it!! I have been really wanting that skin (cosmic flower) but hadn't ordered it because I only got my plum royal skin in April and I thought it was too soon to just go nuts and order another skin.

But I had a discount code that expires tonight (gave me $5 off, 25% of a matte cosmic flower), and you liked it after getting it, and if it is too busy I can always go back to plum royal, and besides my birthday is a week from tomorrow... So, Happy Birthday from me to me. LOL It should arrive about then. I can hardly wait!


----------



## umama (Jan 8, 2010)

I think you will really like Cosmic Flower - it makes me SO happy every time I look at it!


----------



## azellia (May 27, 2010)

I have the matte Cosmic Flower and it is not at all distracting. I love it!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh good! Thanks, umama and azellia. It looks really cheery to me.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

freelantzer said:


> My first skin was B&W Fleur in glossy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this one in Matte and love it. I agree that the keyboard disappears and the matte finish doesn't glare in the sun.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

umama said:


> I had an almost identical combo and it worked well/looked great. My cover is a M-Edge Platform, Jade like yours. I had it paired with the Poolside skin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so funny! The poolside pattern was my absolute favorite but I was afraid it was too distracting and the nimrod would be slightly less so. Looks like we have the same taste in several things.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I LOVE that Infinity. You're right--it does look like brushed metal.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

never had a problem with any of mine


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyone with sensitive or "older" eyes have a comment?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> Anyone with sensitive or "older" eyes have a comment?


I have both sensitive and older eyes, and I have loved the two skins that I have, as well as the ones that my daughters have. Mine are darker (currently, Library in matte), and I think it's much easier on my eyes than was my naked Kindle.


----------



## umama (Jan 8, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> That's so funny! The poolside pattern was my absolute favorite but I was afraid it was too distracting and the nimrod would be slightly less so. Looks like we have the same taste in several things.


Yes - excellent taste! 

The Poolside looked really really nice - it was a great match. I was just ready for some color!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it's about contrast... If the pattern has too much contrast it's a risk of being distracting or tiring. The skins that have a "gradient" of similar colors, even if the pattern is busy, are less distracting.

Personally, I use the matte version of Quest, and it's not distracting at all


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I started with a dark skin (Tree of Books: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/32786) because I was afraid a brighter skin would be distracting. My second skin I went bolder (Nadir: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19916). Like others have said, I find when I'm reading the skin disappears. I have older eyes and often read without my glasses, quite close to the screen and it's not distracting at all. I will say that my first skin was glossy and I did notice reflections on the skin. I got matte for the second one and it is much better, definitely worth the extra $5.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your input!  I went with the boring "brushed" skin in the matte finish for now, but will probably get bolder in the future.

It's worth noting that I was the only person I've heard of on these boards who returned the JavoEdge cover because the cover doesn't line up PERFECTLY with the K2 screen.  A tiny bit of white shows here and there and after about 5 minutes it drove me stark raving mad.  Okay, maybe I was born stark raving mad, but I am easily distracted, that's for sure.  

Thanks again all!  

ETA: Cindy, I love your avatar!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have "older" eyes, not especially sensitive.  I've had several skins on my Kindle and they all just disappear to me when I'm reading.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Woo-hoo!! I got my "Cosmic Flower" skin this afternoon, earlier than I had expected. 

First I removed "Plum Royal" and this was the first time I have ever removed a skin. It wasn't easy and although I saved the mounting that it originally came on, it doesn't lie flat on it like it should. Oh well. If I ever decide to try it again, I can try luvmy4brats' hairdryer trick and maybe I can get it to look right. And if not, then it was a lesson learned.

Then I applied Cosmic Flower. Let me tell you, it is much, much easier to apply a busy pattern like Cosmic Flower than something dark and fairly uniform like Plum Royal. Every little speck of dust under the Plum Royal showed and bothered me (so I had to do a lot of lifting the skin, removal of dust speck, and replacing when I first applied my Plum Royal skin back in April), but that wasn't the case for Cosmic Flower.

Anyway, it looks great! At first I was a little shocked at how much more colorful it seems in real life than on the website. It seemed WILD. But now that it is applied, and in my black Sky Dragon Oberon cover, it seems a little more toned down and not nearly as wild. (whew). I like it a lot!    Can't take a daylight photograph to post here since it is already dusk, but Cosmic Flower is already shown on the first page of this thread.

I'll let you know if it bothers my 61-year-old eyes (which will be 62-year-old eyes on Tuesday). I don't think so, although I haven't read anything yet since I applied this new skin.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

OK, just a quick post to report that "Cosmic Flower" does not bother my eyes at all and enhances my reading experience. I love it. Having lots of pretty colors in the frame surrounding the text just makes the book itself seem much more interesting, for some reason and doesn't seem to distract me at all.


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I originally had a skin from decal girl that was blue with lightening all over it. I really liked the design, but did start to find it distracting. I went to a solid black skin and am very happy with it. (I would have preferred if Amazon offered the kindle in black.) About a week after I got my new black skin, they came out with the matte finish skins. I would have ordered one of those, but at this point changing from a glossy all black skin to a matte all black skin seems silly.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

My first skin was a dark burlwood because I was worried that anything busier would be distracting while I read.  Now that I've switched to this floral, I'm much happier.  It puts me in my happy reading mode when I see it.

I think for me, it was important to switch to a matte finish to reduce glare (I'll be 48 this month).


----------

